# HKS GT3037



## low612 (Sep 29, 2003)

What happen to the classified section seems like there isnt a way to post new adds. i wanted to post up that i was selling HKS GT3037 for 900 shipped


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

low612 said:


> What happen to the classified section seems like there isnt a way to post new adds. i wanted to post up that i was selling HKS GT3037 for 900 shipped


I just posted in the classified sections 10 mins ago... http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=5

AND MY GOD THAT IS A MASSIVE FRIGGING TURBO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low612 (Sep 29, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I just posted in the classified sections 10 mins ago... http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=5
> 
> AND MY GOD THAT IS A MASSIVE FRIGGING TURBO!!!!!!!!!


I must be blind i dont see a tab or link for new thread like it used to have.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

their is a button up top right thata says place an add (its kinda easy to miss cuz its blue)


----------



## low612 (Sep 29, 2003)

NickZac said:


> their is a button up top right thata says place an add (its kinda easy to miss cuz its blue)


That is wierd when i searched hi and low ther is No ADD new ADD or NEW thread when i click aftermarket parts in the classfied section.


----------

